# Proud to finally say catch me in History's newest season of Alone



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Zachary Fowler - Alone Cast | HISTORY
Zachary Fowler stars in HISTORY's series Alone. Find out more about Zachary Fowler and the rest of the cast on HISTORY.

HISTORY.COM

First id like to say special thanks to everyone hear on the form for all that was and has been shared hear I've learned so much. Thank you all !!!

Im back and excited to finally be able to say where iv been. PATAGONIA !!! I was in Patagonia taking part in season 3 of Alone. And you will be able to watch it on the history channel on December 8 at 9pm est. And i think the Making the cut episode will be on at 8Pm est. just before episode 1. And yes i brought my slingshot as one of my 10 items. I cant say to much outside of it was awesome. Patagonia is amazing and everyone that took part were serious bad asses. If you want to know more about the people that went you cane see our 10 items list and bio's on reedit the history's web sight crashed and hasn't come back up yet. hears the reedit link.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Alonetv/comments/5dpo2v

Also hear is some links to where i'll be on social media where i'll be sharing the exclusives from the show as the History Channel makes them available.

Facebook //www.facebook.com/ffoowwlleerr/

You can also find me on Twitter @ZacharyJFowler

And on Instagram @ffoowwlleerr_

And since i'm back so is my youtube channel *Makery and Mischief*. New camera and editing software and all that i learned out there in Patagonia filming my self alone for the History channel has come together to make Makery and Mischief bigger and better then ever before. So check out my latest video "Man shoots down plain with slingshot." link below


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I'd been wondering how you made out Zach. Good on ya! Sounds like a heck of an adventure. I look forward to seeing it.

...and thanks for promoting the slingshot; can I ask if it was "productive?"


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Sorry I cant answer that. Contract and all that. No spoilers. :wave:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

That's pretty cool. Setting the PVR for us to watch.

Who made your frame?


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice to have you back here Zachary. Was wondering why your channel was so quiet.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

awesome ill definitely try to watch


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ruttles (Nov 19, 2016)

What an amazing opportunity - congrats on that. Perhaps you can share some more of your personal experiences with us after the episodes have aired. I know that a lot gets edited out but I hope to see some good shooting on there!


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Ruttles said:


> What an amazing opportunity - congrats on that. Perhaps you can share some more of your personal experiences with us after the episodes have aired. I know that a lot gets edited out but I hope to see some good shooting on there!


Ya once its aired I'll share more with you all !!!


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Meet the participants videos are now up on the history channel alone season 3 web page. There is a three minute video about each of the survivalist preparing to go out to Patagonia. Link>>> http://www.history.com/shows/alone/videos/meet-fowler?playlist_slug=alone-season-3-top-curated-list


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Zachary Fowler said:


> Meet the participants videos are now up on the history channel alone season 3 web page. There is a three minute video about each of the survivalist preparing to go out to Patagonia. Link>>> http://www.history.com/shows/alone/videos/meet-fowler?playlist_slug=alone-season-3-top-curated-list


Since your first post on this, I binge watched from Season 1 and saw everything up to the end of S2 last night. I'm not ashamed to say I fist pumped open air at the end of S2.

I'm hopin you made it all the way Zach and proud in a strange way that you actually went and did it.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here you are at 0.33 secs .


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

treefork said:


> Here you are at 0.33 secs .


I pee'd a little at the end there!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Interesting discussions on this video where they're giving you a STRONG rating.






This comment stood out for me too.









Man, I'm so excited. It's releasing tonight right?!?


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

I look forward to seeing this when it airs in the UK 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

PrideProducts said:


> I look forward to seeing this when it airs in the UK
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


It was AWESOME!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Any one doesn't have History you can watch it on there website hear Link>>http://www.history.com/shows/alone?&mkwid=sGYjCymdG|dc_pcrid_162781377345_pkw_%2Bwatch%20%2Balone_pmt_b&utm_source=google_tune&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=%2Bwatch%20%2Balone&utm_campaign=G_Alone+-+Season+3&paidlink=1&cmpid=PaidSearch_google_tune_G_Alone+-+Season+3_%2Bwatch%20%2Balone&gclid=Cj0KEQiA7K7CBRCrwt26v5uHs98BEiQA0JzsZwGyCXgVEJgh1rcCHtq9fIki5qLnIzD7_4Op0u-dKqYaAtA_8P8HAQ&s_kwcid=AL!4850!3!162781377345!b!!g!!%2Bwatch%20%2Balone&ef_id=WCmJgQAAALV43Egf:20161210095853:s


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Dude! The camera loves you brother! Geez, I hope you did well-

You seemed the most at ease I'd have to say. Well you and Callie; she's kinda out there huh?


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> Dude! The camera loves you brother! Geez, I hope you did well-
> 
> You seemed the most at ease I'd have to say. Well you and Callie; she's kinda out there huh?


Nekkid and unafraid that one.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

roirizla said:


> CornDawg said:
> 
> 
> > Dude! The camera loves you brother! Geez, I hope you did well-
> ...


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

Congratulations to you, man! I look forward to watching the show


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Zachary Fowler said:


> roirizla said:
> 
> 
> > CornDawg said:
> ...


I won't dare to ask where you'd store your slingshot lol

I watched the first episode. You kinda got screwed on your campsite and seeing a big cat first night got me scared!


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

you guys may like this net perspective on survival tips related to the show. 5 Laws of Survival You Can't Ignore. It it is a collaboration between history channel and the YouTube channel ultimate survival tips. ://youtu.be/pyK9VC0Rkfc


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Glad you finally got a moment in the sun!

Looks like you get some slingshot action in the next episode. I can't wait!


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, I didn't realize Patagonia could look that raw and forbidding! For some reason "Patagonia" started to ring a bell after a minute, and I realized that was one of the places they went in the book "In Search of the Castaways" by Jules Verne (there was a Disney movie too but not sure whether or not they kept the Patagonia setting in the movie)


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

watcher by night said:


> Wow, I didn't realize Patagonia could look that raw and forbidding! For some reason "Patagonia" started to ring a bell after a minute, and I realized that was one of the places they went in the book "In Search of the Castaways" by Jules Verne (there was a Disney movie too but not sure whether or not they kept the Patagonia setting in the movie)


I loved that book. I actually learned a good many survival tips from reading old Jules Verne books.


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Zachary Fowler said:


> watcher by night said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I didn't realize Patagonia could look that raw and forbidding! For some reason "Patagonia" started to ring a bell after a minute, and I realized that was one of the places they went in the book "In Search of the Castaways" by Jules Verne (there was a Disney movie too but not sure whether or not they kept the Patagonia setting in the movie)
> ...


The Mysterious Island comes to mind. A really good example of not only survival but homesteading as well.


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Ya thats the one im going to have to get that and reed that again. That book was a big motivation behind my adventure and the things i tried there and i haven't even reed it in several years.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I would just like to say congratulations for being on a great show. The first two seasons were filmed just north of were I live.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Fowler traps a bird and makes soup .

Then there were five .


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

http://www.penbaypilot.com/article/alone-week-6-bird-sacrifice-zach/81194

Above is the latest article written about my time out there with pics of my sketch book leading up to my leaving for Patagonia and the fire blower And chopsticks i made out there.


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Hear is a link to my video i just finished that talks about my bird trap and how it worked out there in Patagonia and a bigger look into my Top Secret Alone Journal/ sketch book.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Woohoo!

Congrats on an amazing journey, playing smart, keeping busy and outlasting your fellow contestants.

We were all routing for you from the first episode, so it was exciting to see you pull through.

Very happy for you and your lovely family.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Amazing accomplishment ! Glad you won . Congratulations Zachery !


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Darn you Fowler. Caught me just as I was chopping onions.

I'm so so so thrilled and proud of you. My wife still has to see the episode. She was rooting for you something spectacular. I may just film her as she's watching it later


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Well done.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

You're a heck of a guy Fowler. Tough as nails. How much longer do you think you could have gone had you not won?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

Congratulations!!! That was amazing and wow!!! Great job out there.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------

